# Move after the Counter Move......



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay anyone who has been around long enough knows that there are many, many counter moves to any move if you have trained properly you just go with the flow.  So which counters/variations do you like?

I will start off saying that against very basic movement or strikes I simply like to angle off and attack the hand/wrist area.  If I were to miss because of distance and then close with another attack I might go into a movement that would allow me to butt with the punyo or I might counter with crossada or crossing hands movement and counter again.

So what do you like to do and how do you flow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS
This is really open ended and anything goes and also *what is the best counter movement you have ever seen or done*?


----------



## tellner (Nov 16, 2007)

There are counters for everything. And I don't even try to think of which technique counters what move. There are thousands of techniques and millions of situations. It's a losing bet to try to plan for every single contingency when the possibilities require a barrel of zeros of the size that astrophysicists carry around.

It comes down to "how" more than "what" and the fact that the person who understands the position and its possibilities better has the advantage. 

The how?


Keep your pole (body alignment)
Relax
Take care of high line, low line, near and far
Keep your center
Keep your timing
Have good appreciation of distance
Try for superior position
Maintain good sensitivity
Be prepared to stomp a mudhole in him
When he gets in trouble never let him out
The best counters I've seen and done put the guy doing them in a better position and half a beat ahead, destroy the other guy's structure, do significant damage and leave him reacting.

A typical simple one that is just beautiful when it's done right is to receive the power with one hand/weapon while hitting with the other, storing the power from the strike and returning it. Say in espada y daga. He hits with #2. You bring your stick up and back while turning your shoulders to the right and stabbing low with your knife. Rotate the other way, releasing the energy stored in your back and legs and whack him with the sword/stick incidentally cutting off his stick attack and moving your head just a bit out of the way.

Another one is single sword against single sword. In this case you're open side to him with your right shoulder facing him. As the sword comes down (just a for instance) you shift the body back, sempok with the left foot so that you are off-line and do an arm-extended thrust to the body. It's very Spanish fencing and very Silat. The great thing is you don't waste time blocking.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 16, 2007)

If I am able to be on the outside of the attack I like to target the elbow and/or wrist
If I am on the inside I prefer to target thr groin and/or knee


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 16, 2007)

From an old post of mine 

In Xingyiquan Wu Xing (5 elemants) you can classify every attack into one of those elements and counter and classify the counter and then counter and so on and so on.

Attack with wood respond with metal, 
Wood then can changes to fire to counter metal, 
metal change to water to counter fire, 
Fire changes to earth to counter water
Water changes to wood to counter earth 
Earth changes to metal to counter wood
And you are back at the beginning

piquan  splitting fist  metal
zuanquan  drilling fist  water
bengquan smashing fist  wood
paoquan  pounding fist  fire
hengquan  crossing fist - earth

The never ending circle of counters

Not a Filipino MA but it is about counters


----------

